# Green chips from motherboards



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I am saving some of the green chips from motherboards, and I’m not sure how to estimate how many Lb’s. To save before I run them in AP. Dose anyone know how many Lb’s of these chip it takes to get like 5, 10, or 15 grams out in gold?

Thank you Eddie


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 23, 2010)

You should grind them up and leach them with AR.

Expect 1 to 3 grams per pound depending on the components processed and your recovery/refining skill.

Steve


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

What is leaching? I don't have a lot of tools, how can I grind them up? any ideas? And can this be done with AP?


----------

